# Horizontal trap arm into horizontal branch



## jelenart (May 30, 2013)

Hi, I'm not a professional plumber - I'm a professional engineer with an upcoming plumbing inspection in Toronto (Ontario, Canada). I am in the process of replacing drains and supply in a 1927 home, reusing the original 4" cast iron stack and galvanized 1.25" vents. I'm roughing in abs drains and had a plumber working on a reno. next door warn me that the proposed kitchen trap arm entering horizontal as the last fixture on a 2" branch is a bad idea as it may cause the p-trap to get syphoned out. I've attached a sketch. I would very much appreciate a second opinion, a work-around, or some insight.
Thanks.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Seems like an "engineer" might be able to figure this one out. This site is For professionals only, hire a licensed plumbing contractor.


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> Seems like an "engineer" might be able to figure this one out. This site is For professionals only, hire a licensed plumbing contractor.


Ah, come on! Engineers are a plumbers best friend...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea rite. Not my best friend. Well we do make a lot of $$$ on the change orders don't we. But he never said what kind of engineer he was. Maybe a train?? Def not a mechanical engineer !!!


----------



## Hoozycoozy (Apr 26, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yea rite. Not my best friend. Well we do make a lot of $$$ on the change orders don't we. But he never said what kind of engineer he was. Maybe a train?? Def not a mechanical engineer !!!


Well you know he is for sure some type of engineer, because they always mention their title.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yer sketch didn't werk


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Hoozycoozy said:


> Well you know he is for sure some type of engineer, because they always mention their title.


Yes they do. Like that impresses us? Were one of the only trades that is able to design, install, and maintain our work. When engineers start doing that I will be impressed.

Hey engineer go buy a code book sit down and read it for your answer that should be about your speed.

I'm designing a stadium in my spare time can you tell me what size steel I should use for the trusses in the roof for the dome in with an average winter snow load of 29"?

What? I should know the answer to this question if I'm designing a building? Or maybe I shouldn't be designing a building because I totally slept through mechanical drawing and AutoCAD class. Same reason you should consider hiring a master plumber. :thumbs up:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> Yes they do. Like that impresses us? Were one of the only trades that is able to design, install, and maintain our work. When engineers start doing that I will be impressed.
> 
> Hey engineer go buy a code book sit down and read it for your answer that should be about your speed.
> 
> ...


29" of snow load of what?? Fluffly lightweight or the heart attack we8ght???


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

I dunno about you guys but every interaction I have with an engineer I end up knowing im right but doing what they want anyway


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Don't we all just love engineer they all think if it works on paper it must work in real life on the job most engineers do not have real life working experience in the field


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

